# Puppy not pooping on pad



## Festivusforme (5 mo ago)

So Cookie is 4 months old and is doing ok with peeing on her potty pads. But she stopped pooping on her pads over the last month or so. She has started needing to "wander" and spin larger exaggerated circles before pooping. I've tried putting a small puppy pen around the pad when I see her start circling, but she's refused to go. Any tips for getting her to go on her pad again?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cookie and cuddler are adorable! I don’t. Issac is 6 months old and hasn’t used his potty tray to poop for a couple months. He wants to go outside to poop so I just try to be sure to give him time several times each day to go if he needs to. He tends to poop 2x in the early am again between 11-12 then around 3 and usually after dinner. He will sometimes use the potty tray to pee but mostly prefers outside for that too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When this happened when Kodi was a puppy, providiing him with a larger litter box, so that he could make his whole circle on the box, solved the problem. None of my others have this exagerated need to circle, so this hasn’t come up with another one of them, but perhaps putting severL pads beside each other, so she has more space, at least for now, woll solve the problem?

As others have said, Kodi poops, almost exclusively, outdoors as an adult, although he will use the potty to pee in if need be. Because they can hold their poop for a VERY long time, the need for an indoor potty solution for pooping becomes less of an issue as they get older, and usually fades away.


----------

